# wma konvertieren und zusammenführen



## imweasel (16. September 2005)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit um aus 5 wma Files *eine* MP3 Datei zu machen.

Leider habe ich von Audiosoftware NULL Ahnung und die Suche hier im Forum gab leider auch keinen Treffer (oder ich habe falsch gesucht).

Das ganze sollte unter Windows laufen und (wenn möglich) mit kostenloser Software machbar sein, da es eine einmalige Aktion ist.

Schonmal danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## jore (1. Januar 2006)

Hi,

umwandeln kannst du die Dateien mit der Freeware *Audio Converter*  (3,2 MB). Zusammenfügen ist mit *Audacity* (2,5 MB) möglich. 
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## imweasel (1. Januar 2006)

Hi,

erstmal danke für deine Tips 

Ich werde es mal testen und mich dann u.U. nochmal melden.


----------



## Alexander12 (10. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Mit "Xilisoft Video Konverter" kannst ne Liste erstellen, da kannst alle auf einmal konvertieren.   
Geht zusammenfügen net auch mit Nero?   


MfG Alexander12


----------

